# It's not a paph but still...



## Candace (Jul 18, 2007)

It's an award. Here's a link to my plant that received an AM/AOS of 83 pts.
http://www.csnjc.org/July2007/cgreenemerald.html


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey! Congratulations on the award! That's fabulous!


----------



## bwester (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2007)

neato!
though, i must admit i'm a little surprised you didn't name the cultivar after me...
oh, actually, i'm not so surprised...


----------



## Candace (Jul 18, 2007)

I didn't name it. It was previously awarded an HCC, so that person named it. It's a clone, not a seedling. I for sure wouldn't have come up with that name!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats. Was it fragrant?


----------



## Candace (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, still in bloom and is very morning fragrant.


----------



## suss16 (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice flower and great growing! Moving a HCC plant to an AM is a great accomplishment.


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice violacea too!


----------



## Candace (Jul 18, 2007)

> Nice violacea too!



What violacea?


----------



## dave b (Jul 18, 2007)

Great job!


----------

